# Prayers Please For Our Paula ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Paula PM'd me last night and asked me to please post for her that she will be having surgery on December 7th ... unfortunately, due to findings on a recent colonoscopy. She is asking for our prayers and positive thoughts.

Please remember Paula and her husband, Lorin (who is, understandably, worried about her) in your prayers and positive thoughts. Paula is the one who has so lovingly said and written beautiful and heartfelt prayers for all of us when we have needed them.

Thank you, friends. I hope to talk with Paula this afternoon on the phone.

I love you, Paula. Hugs and love to both you and Lorin.


----------



## edelweiss

Sending loving prayers for our good friend & lovely lady, Paula---we are here w/you Paula & Lorin---hold on to your faith. It will see you through! Big hugs.


----------



## Furbabies mom

I'll be lifting Sweet Paula and her family up in prayer.


----------



## glo77

Ok will surely be praying for Paula. ty for letting us know.


----------



## Polly's mom

Paula is one of our favorite SM relatives. Polly and I will start praying early. We lover her very much!


----------



## kd1212

Repeating my sentiments from my FB post-I'm so sorry to hear this news. She's definitely in my thoughts, I send her my love-she's very, very special! Keep us posted on how she's doing please!!!


----------



## wkomorow

Paula,

You will of course be in our thoughts. I hope everything goes well; please make sure you get plenty of rest both before and after the surgery. You are always there for everyone else.


----------



## Sylie

Paula is always in my thoughts. I will sent extra huge hugs to hold you close during the surgery, dearest one.


----------



## donnad

Paula, sending prayers and good thoughts to you and your family.


----------



## pippersmom

Pipper and I are sending prayers for Paula. Get well soon Paula, we all love you.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Dearest Paula, You are always quick to offer prayers and love to everyone and now it is your turn to be on the receiving end of the prayers. I will be thinking of you on the 7th and praying for you. God has this Paula. Sending you much love. Dianne and Rockstar


----------



## maggie's mommy

Paula, sending much love, prayers and positive thoughts to you and Lorin. Hope you get well quickly.


----------



## lydiatug

Hugs and prayers for Paula, with all my heart. I know she will keep the faith...stay strong my friend!


----------



## Maglily

Sending lots of hugs and prayers for Paula.


----------



## The A Team

I've been thinking of Paula so much lately.....she is one of the sweetest most loving people I know. Still hoping we can meet one day..


----------



## mdbflorida

Paula, you have the world behind you! We will all be thinking of you and sending positive paw thoughts.


----------



## maggieh

Everyone has already said what I am thinking. Prayers that all goes well! Sending love!


----------



## sherry

Paula, you are in my thoughts and will always be in my prayers! Sending love your way!


----------



## lynda

Paula, sending positive thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## Deborah

Praying for you


----------



## TLR

Sending healing prayers up for our dear sweet Paula.


----------



## CorkieYorkie

Sending positive thoughts and prayers to Paula... We're thinking about you :heart:


----------



## michellerobison

rayer:rayer:Sending lots of prayers and happy thoughts smothered in kisses, wrapped in hugs.:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::grouphug::hugging::heart::hugging::hugging:


----------



## Snowbody

Sending lots of prayers and virtual hugs to you, Paula. You are always here for all of us and please know that we're here for you. You are a woman of strength, faith, compassion and wisdom and I know you're probably worried and scared but all those values you hold will get you through this tough time. If we can do anything, let us know. You are one of the reasons I come back to SM. :wub:


----------



## Silkmalteselover

:wub::wub::wub: YES Paula has been a blessing a long time on SM.. She has given so much with her prayers for others so it will be blessed back to her. We LOVE YOU MISS PAULA!! Blessed surgery in Jesus name. Speedy recovery. :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## jane and addison

Prayers from here. Hugs and pup kisses also. Get well soon.


----------



## Tanner's Mom

Prayers & hugs for sweet Paula.


----------



## Malt Shoppe

Paula, you have a ton of people praying for you; I join that ton.... 
Hope to hear from you personally on SM that you are doing better.
Get well quickly Sweet Lady....


----------



## silverhaven

Will be thinking of you Paula. You are a very special lady and I am sure everything will go just fine. Hugs and kisses from us all.


----------



## maddysmom

Dear sweet Paula... I will be thinking and praying for you every minute from now and until after your surgery when we all know you will be fine.
It isn't easy but I hope it helps to know that others are thinking of you and that you are surrounded by caring thoughts, prayers and heartfelt wishes.
We all love you very much. Big big hugs.


----------



## mfa

Sending love and hugs to dear Paula. :heart:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Thank you all for your prayers and good thoughts 
This has been a surprise for us, I have been trying to get all my Christmas shopping finished and wrapped, I am down to two gifts left.
So I have been busy with family and trying to get everything in order before surgery

I am going to share with you what is going on

I went in for a colonoscopy, the surgeon wasn't able to finish it, my colon and intestine are twisted, so he scheduled me that day for a barium (sp) enema :w00t: now that's a experience, if you haven't had one count your blessings.
Two weeks go by and I finally get a call from the surgeon, he tells me that my colon is very narrow and it looks like there might be a tumor, but he won't know until I have surgery :blush: he wanted to see me and my hubby to show us the results from the barium enema. Most definitely my colon is narrow in a section, so he scheduled surgery. He plans on taking a section of my colon and hopefully when the results from the biopsy comes back it isn't cancer.
I will be in the hospital for 3 days hopefully no more. When I get home I will need to take it easy for a couple weeks.
At first when I heard the word cancer I immediately felt fear come over me, I know fear isn't from God, so I prayed for God's peace to come over me. I am a child of the Almighty God, nothing will ever come between that. God promises not to give us more then we can handle. One day at a time. I know my Jesus is carrying me through, he promises he will never leave me or forsake me. I'm so very blessed. My faith is strong 
I'm feeling good, and looking forward to Thanksgiving and Christmas with my family.
Your all part of that family, I love you all so very very much. I know your here for me, I truly appreciate you and your babies. I love you :wub:and thank you for your prayers 

Marie I love you girlfriend :wub: thank you for making this thread


----------



## jane and addison

We will be praying for you. Hugs and puppy kisses from here.


----------



## edelweiss

Dearest Paula, recently I read this & it seems to fit for you just now. . . "sovereignty isn’t safety, protection isn’t insulation." Since I have been going through a "rough spot"myself, it really spoke to my heart. We both know a deep faith & I believe with all my heart that God will take us across any deep waters where we are led. I will be holding you close in my thoughts and prayers in a special way in these coming days. 
I haven't even dared to look toward Christmas & I have guests coming for 2 months very soon. You are way ahead of me there! You truly are an amazing lady.


----------



## wkomorow

Paula,

You are an amazing woman. Please remember doctor's orders and not try to do too much when you get home.


----------



## Maglily

Paula amazingly you have made ME feel better when it's us who are trying to do that for you. Whenever I am feeling fearful, I feel paralyzed and here you are working away getting things done. That's a very good way to look at fear so I will try to keep that in mind - thank you! Sending more good thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## Orla

Will be thinking of you, Paula x


----------



## sherry

We love you Paula! Hugs and prayers always!


----------



## Snowbody

Good to hear from you, Paula :smootch: and that you know how many of us have you in our thoughts and prayers. At this time of Thanksgiving we're all so thankful for your friendship and compassion and are hoping the surgeon finds that it's just something like some thickening that is totally benign. I know your faith will get you through this. Please keep us posted. And yes take your time to recuperate. <3


----------



## kd1212

Sending you love and hugs...I hope that the surgery will bring you good news. I'll be thinking about you everyday:wub:


----------



## Piccolina

P...........praying for yourayer:

A...........and we know all will be just fine:chili:

U...........u take it easy and get ready and don't fear anything:thumbsup:

L............love is in the air coming to you from all directions:heart:

A...........and we will be with you in spirit on December 7th:sLo_grouphug3:





.


----------



## Maglily

Piccolina said:


> P...........praying for yourayer:
> 
> A...........and we know all will be just fine:chili:
> 
> U...........u take it easy and get ready and don't fear anything:thumbsup:
> 
> L............love is in the air coming to you from all directions:heart:
> 
> A...........and we will be with you in spirit on December 7th:sLo_grouphug3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




:wub::wub::wub: aww, very nice Sammy, as usual.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Piccolina said:


> P...........praying for yourayer:
> 
> A...........and we know all will be just fine:chili:
> 
> U...........u take it easy and get ready and don't fear anything:thumbsup:
> 
> L............love is in the air coming to you from all directions:heart:
> 
> A...........and we will be with you in spirit on December 7th:sLo_grouphug3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 
:wub: I love you Sammy :wub:


----------



## mdbflorida

Thinking of you and hope the surgery will go fine. You have the power of all us behind you!


----------



## Piccolina

:heart::rochard::heart:





.


----------



## maddysmom

Love you Paula❤ I hope your surgery goes fine and they find nothing. You are in my thoughts every day and we are sending big hugs and kisses to you:smootch:


----------



## michellerobison

Sitting here thinking of you and you're in my prayers..You're such an amazing strong lady.. hugs!!!!


----------



## elly

Sending prayers


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Doing well, just finished putting up our Christmas tree, I wrapped all the gifts, finished the packages to be sent out Monday 
I have so much to do before the 7th.
I love coming and reading your posts to me, really helping me. I love you:wub:


----------



## glo77

Well you are way ahead of all of us. Good job. My time to be all done is Dec 13. Mine though is for a flight to help my daughter after her surgery. Dec is going to be a busy month.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Matilda's mommy said:


> Doing well, just finished putting up our Christmas tree, I wrapped all the gifts, finished the packages to be sent out Monday
> I have so much to do before the 7th.
> I love coming and reading your posts to me, really helping me. I love you:wub:


Paula, please make sure you don't miss the Facebook thread I posted for you tonight. I posted the first group of messages that were posted on my Facebbok page for you.:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I can't thank everyone enough for your prayers, I was sitting here tonight wishing I wouldn't have had to wait so long for this surgery. It would have been much easier on me to just have had it done when I was at the doctors
I love all of you:wub:


----------



## Snowbody

You're on my mind every day, Paula. :wub::wub:rayer:


----------



## sherry

Thinking of you Paula.


----------



## edelweiss

We both know God's timing is perfect, Paula. Just think about how many ducks you have gotten lined up. After it is all said and done you may be glad for this little breather! Besides we get to tell you how much we will be having you in our hearts & prayers & how much we love you!:yes::yes:


----------



## wkomorow

Also thinking of you and Lorin, Paula.


----------



## 3Maltmom

Prayers for our dear Paula! I love her so much.


----------



## mdbflorida

Paula,
We will be thinking of you all day tomorrow. Our only Christmas wish is for you to have a speedy recovery and all will be well. Love, Mags, Boo and Zach.


----------



## jane and addison

We will be praying for you tomorrow. Get well soon.


----------



## wkomorow

We will be thinking about you tomorrow.


----------



## Furbabies mom

Paula you'll be first on my prayer list tomorrow morning.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Paula, when we talked on the phone I meant to read you the rest of the posts that were on FB. You have so many friends thinking about and praying for you as you prepare for your surgery tomorrow morning. 

I hope to hear from Lorin or Tammy sometime tomorrow.

Of course, my prayers continue for you and Lorin. I love you, dear Paula.


----------



## michellerobison

We're all praying here, paws crossed.. Holding you in our hearts.


----------



## maddysmom

You haven't left my mind since the very day this thread started.
You are in my prayers every day especially tomorrow.
Big hugs and lots of love to you!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I really can't wait to have this behind me, I had a terrible attack yesterday afternoon, almost as bad as when Lorin had to call 911, later in the evenings I was fine.:blink: later today I have to drink two bottles of Magnesium Citrate:w00t:
so I'll be busy :HistericalSmiley:no sleep for me tonight :HistericalSmiley:if you've been through this you know:innocent:
Lynn sent me the most special little book, I was reading it last night and wanted to share this with you

Psalms 4:8 
In peace I will lie down and sleep
for you alone, Lord
make me dwell in safety

Here's what I read

Realize you can't fix this problem.
You can't be strong enough on your own.
It's often in the moments when we feel weakest
and most vulnerable that God exerts his strength
on our behalf.

LAY YOUR HEAD ON HIS CHEST.
Tell him you're weary, tell him what you need.
Then let your heart rest.
You are in God's care, and your
security is with him-- the One who will never let you
go, who can keep your through the darkest night until
the dawn

I had the sweetest sleep, and great peace, I know your prayers 
will bring me through 
I love you all soooo very much.:wub:


----------



## Maglily

That's wonderful Paula, I'm so glad you can sleep and have peace of mind. I'll be thinking of you and also wishing a speedy recovery XOXO Hugs from Jodi too.


----------



## pippersmom

Prayers and good thoughts for you tomorrow Paula. My Mom went through the exact same thing 6 years ago and it turned out she had a bowel inflammation. They removed the inflamed piece of bowel and she has been fine ever since.


----------



## wkomorow

Good thoughts to you and Lorin tomorrow.


----------



## glo77

Hang in there Paula We got you covered in prayer.


----------



## mfa

Dear Paula, thinking of you and sending love and prayers. :heart:


----------



## plenty pets 20

Sending my thoughts and prayers for you also. You are always there for so many. Now you have many praying for you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I'm going to try and get a couple hours sleep before I take the last bottle of Magnesium Citrate, ugh I'm drinking it with apple juice, I'll probably never drink apple juice again lol
I'll have my hubby or my daughter Tami call Marie after my surgery. I just want each of you to know how much you mean to me. I honestly think of you as my extended family.
:wub:I LOVE YOU :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Matilda's mommy said:


> I'm going to try and get a couple hours sleep before I take the last bottle of Magnesium Citrate, ugh I'm drinking it with apple juice, I'll probably never drink apple juice again lol
> I'll have my hubby or my daughter Tami call Marie after my surgery. I just want each of you to know how much you mean to me. I honestly think of you as my extended family.
> :wub:I LOVE YOU :wub:


I am sitting here thinking about you. And, as always, with prayers. I do hope you get a little sleep before going to the hospital in the morning ... just several hours away now until your scheduled surgery. 

I am thinking positive and praying that your surgery will end up being something minor that can be fixed easily ... and that you will feel better soon. 

I will be waiting for Lorin or Tami to call me and then I will update all of your friends here and on FB. 

Healing hugs and much love, darling Paula. :wub:


----------



## michellerobison

Matilda's mommy said:


> I'm going to try and get a couple hours sleep before I take the last bottle of Magnesium Citrate, ugh I'm drinking it with apple juice, I'll probably never drink apple juice again lol
> I'll have my hubby or my daughter Tami call Marie after my surgery. I just want each of you to know how much you mean to me. I honestly think of you as my extended family.
> :wub:I LOVE YOU :wub:


Thinking about you tonight as I get ready for bed.
We both will end the year with a bang but hopefully we will begin a new year with renewed health..
Hugs dear heart..:wub:


----------



## lydiatug

Special thoughts and prayers for you tomorrow Paula. Try to get some rest, though I know it will be difficult. Prep is no fun, but we're all with you in spirit. Hugs from Georgie and I to you and yours. Will await good news...


----------



## edelweiss

I am here, up early in Vienna & praying for you, Lorin & family. You are a special lady & I have grown to love you as have so many others. We will be waiting on the bench! xoxo


----------



## Furbabies mom

4:20 a m , I'm up and have prayed for you this morning.


----------



## maggie's mommy

Thinking of you Paula and sending prayers and positive thoughts for a successful outcome and a speedy recovery.


----------



## sherry

Sending positive thoughts and prayers for you Paula. Will check back later for good news.


----------



## jane and addison

Thinking about you this morning. Pray all works out right.


----------



## maddysmom

Thinking of you sweet Paula, hugs. Xo


----------



## Pooh's mommy

Dearest Paula...
I have not been here on SM . I'm sorry I have missed all that you have going on.
Prayers, hugs and good thoughts are being sent your way.
I pray for a good outcome for you and prayers of peace and understanding . God is good and he knows your heart.
Take care, dear friend.❤
You are very loved by All of Us!!!:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I'll be leaving for the hospital in a little over a hour, loooong night but did get a little nap. I had to come read your posts before I leave. I love you all so very very much:wub:


----------



## michellerobison

Matilda's mommy said:


> I'll be leaving for the hospital in a little over a hour, loooong night but did get a little nap. I had to come read your posts before I leave. I love you all so very very much:wub:


Sending hugs!:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:
I leave on Weds at 5 am...


----------



## Snowbody

Paula, last night when I was lighting the menorah for Hanukkah, I said a prayer for you as I was doing it. We're all giving you a giant virtual hug and sending you all our love. Look forward to successful surgery update from Marie. :wub::wub:


----------



## donnad

Paula, I will be praying and sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## maltese manica

Sending prayers for Paula. I saw your post on Facebook and wanted to come here to post my well wishes for her as well!


----------



## mdbflorida

Checking in. Couldn't remember how long the surgery would be.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

I just now heard from Lorin!!

:cheer::celebrate - fireworYAY!!!:celebrate - firewor:cheer:

Our Paula is going to be more than fine!! The doctor removed a little something (I am skipping those details) and there is no cancer! Thank you, God ... and, for all of Paula's wonderful friends ... for answering our prayers.:tender:

Lorin said he would have Paula call me ... but, I told him to please tell her to just get some much needed rest tonight. It sounds as though she will be going home sooner, too. I think it had originally been planned for Paula to be in the hospital for three days ... but, that has probably changed for the better.

Lorin was so nice to talk with ... I told him he sounds so much like Paula! Well, I mean with their Idaho accents! It was so wonderful to hear him joke (he said he *kind of likes* Paula, etc. ...) and laugh! I told him that we *kind of love* her so much! :wub::wub:

What a wonderful Christmas gift this is for Paula, Lorin, and their family!


----------



## Snowbody

:chili::chili::chili: Oh what great news. :chili::chili::chili: So happy. Wonderful. :aktion033: That was the best Christmas present every! And yes, I think Paula should take advantage of the break and rest a little. I know this has been so stressful. :wub:


----------



## wkomorow

Great news, I am so happy that it was less extensive of surgery than first thought.


----------



## cyndrae

What wonderful news!!


----------



## edelweiss

Great news Marie! Thank you for letting us know!


----------



## mdbflorida

Great news! I am so glad it was nothing serious and she will be back home enjoying the Christmas holiday.


----------



## Maglily

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::cheer:Absolutely the best news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## michellerobison

So happy to hear this,I lit a candle for her..


----------



## maddysmom

Yah!!! I'm so happy to hear this! :chili::chili::chili:
:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:
What great news...love you Paula!


----------



## glo77

Yeah Yeah Yeah. This is absolutely wonderful news indeed. Been stopping by frequently today to find some news re Paula.


----------



## maggie's mommy

So relieved that everything went so well. Once again, our prayers have been answered. Such good news!


----------



## kd1212

What a relief...fantastic news!


----------



## jane and addison

Wonderful news. Get better soon. Hugs and puppy kisses.


----------



## pippersmom

What a wonderful Christmas gift this is for Paula and her family. :chili:


----------



## Furbabies mom

Oh that's wonderful news!!!


----------



## The A Team

I am so relieved to hear this news!!!!


----------



## maggieh

Wonderful!!!


----------



## sherry

Oh wow! Brought tears to my eyes! This is such good news!


----------



## Pooh's mommy

:chili::chili::chili: :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:
Great News!!!!!
Get well Paula...Big hugs


----------



## mfa

Excellent news! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Hi Everybody! 

I'm in the hospital. My oldest daughter is with me. She's going to spend the night. 

I'm doing really well and I know it's because of God, Jesus and your prayers.

I just want all of you to know that I love you. 

I'll be in the hospital for 2-3 days. When I return home, I'll tell you more about what's going on. 

Thank you very much for the prayers.


----------



## michellerobison

Matilda's mommy said:


> Hi Everybody!
> 
> I'm in the hospital. My oldest daughter is with me. She's going to spend the night.
> 
> I'm doing really well and I know it's because of God, Jesus and your prayers.
> 
> I just want all of you to know that I love you.
> 
> I'll be in the hospital for 2-3 days. When I return home, I'll tell you more about what's going on.
> 
> Thank you very much for the prayers.


Hi sweetie, it's great you feel up to posting.. We all love you so much and praying and I'm sure you can see the lights of all the candles everyone is lighting for you..:wub:


----------



## kd1212

Hi Paula, it's so awesome to see that you're up to sending a message. I'm so glad you can go home in s few days and put this behind you.

Sending love and hugs,

xoxox
Kim


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Matilda's mommy said:


> Hi Everybody!
> 
> I'm in the hospital. My oldest daughter is with me. She's going to spend the night.
> 
> I'm doing really well and I know it's because of God, Jesus and your prayers.
> 
> I just want all of you to know that I love you.
> 
> I'll be in the hospital for 2-3 days. When I return home, I'll tell you more about what's going on.
> 
> Thank you very much for the prayers.


So happy to read this! And, so happy to hear the relief and joy in Lorin's voice earlier today when he told me that you are going to be okay. 

I hope the hospital staff can allow you to get some interrupted and restful sleep tonight. 

I am so happy for you, darling Paula. I wish you pleasant dreams tonight.


----------



## lydiatug

So thankful for the good news Paula! Rest easy tonight


----------



## donnad

Such wonderful news! I am so happy things turned out well!


----------



## wkomorow

So glad to be hearing from you and that things went so well.


----------



## Snowbody

So great hearing from you, Paula. :chili::chili: Get some rest and feel good!!! We're so happy for you and still sending prayers.


----------



## Sylie

I thought of you all day yesterday and was relieved to finally hear that you were doing well. Keep getting better:grouphug:


----------



## djackson59

I am just reading this today, I am so sorry you are going through this. I pray that the surgery was a success, and that your recovery will go well.


----------



## djackson59

Paula I just now also read your wonderful news!! God is go good!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

So glad that you're doing so well. I knew that God would answer our prayers and keep you safe. Love you, GF.


----------



## The A Team

This is all great news....I'm so happy that you are doing well!! My daughter ended up having an emergency operation yesterday also!! She's coming home tomorrow, the two of you had me a tad worried...:w00t:


----------



## Maglily

Matilda's mommy said:


> Hi Everybody!
> 
> I'm in the hospital. My oldest daughter is with me. She's going to spend the night.
> 
> I'm doing really well and I know it's because of God, Jesus and your prayers.
> 
> I just want all of you to know that I love you.
> 
> I'll be in the hospital for 2-3 days. When I return home, I'll tell you more about what's going on.
> 
> Thank you very much for the prayers.



Oh it's good to see you post Paula, I missed this earlier. Take care, we love you and are so happy you are OK!!! XOXO


----------

